# Global OB Care



## zaida120 (May 19, 2008)

Trying to find a way to keep track of our OB care under global period. Currently we are transitioning to Athenhealth and it checks all codes through code correct (love it) so I need to find an appropriate code to use to track this. I was considering using 99499 which is an unlisted E/M or 59899 wich is an Unlisted maternity Care and Delivery each with a $0.00 since it falls under global care. Anyone out there currently using same system with any suggestions? Or any thoughts on how to track this in our system? Just need to pick some brains  Thanks for your help!


----------



## LanaW (May 20, 2008)

*Global OB*

We do not use your system but what we have done is made our own code - (which our system allows) - we simply call it OBPAC with a no charge...works very well for us..


----------



## cedwards (May 23, 2008)

At our practice we have set up "dummy" codes PRENAT (For prenatal visits) and POSTPA (for post partum) and assign $0.00 to them.


----------



## BCAREY (May 24, 2008)

*Global Ob Care*

Although We Do Not Use Your System, We Use The 99499 Codes With $0 Charge Attached To It To Track Our Ob Visits. 

Becky Carey, Cpc-ogs


----------

